# Sticky  New and Updated Non-Piranha POTM Rules



## hyphen

Since I've made some slight changes to the rules of the P-Fury Non-P Picture of The Month, I'd like for everyone who plans on entering to take a look at the rules and info below:

*Rules*
1. Each member is allowed 3 pictures per month.
2. Pictures must have the dimensions of 800x600. Smaller is okay but larger pictures will not be entered (this means no pictures that are over 800x600).
3. Each picture should be of different subject matter. I'm sure that people don't want to see 3 pictures of the same thing. If push comes to shove, use the best picture of the batch.
4. Pictures MUST be yours. This means you took the picture. While the subject matter does not need to be under your ownership, the photo itself does. If the subject matter is someone else's property, consent must be given from the owner. Plagiarism will NOT be tolerated. We have eyes everywhere and many members visit other sites. If you steal pictures, people will know.
5. Photos need to be sent to me via PM and no other way. All pictures should be visible in the PM or linked directly to a host that will not take it offline. If your picture is hosted from an outside source and the link dies, the picture(s) will be disqualified.
6. Previously, the rule was that pictures must be untampered with. Being a CG artist and seeing what some color correction can do, I will allow pictures to be 'tampered' with. As long as the original content of the photo is unchanged, you MAY use a 3rd party application to make corrections to your photo. This includes color correction, sharpening, blemish removal and other ADJUSTMENTS. You may not, however, composite photos or otherwise alter an image that it does not contain all the elements of the original. I WILL KNOW.
7. With your image, be sure to give me the name of the animal. Scientific Names aren't required but preferred.

*Info*

The way the voting system works is, if you enter the maximum number of photos, each photo will be entered into one part of the polls. There will be three polls and each photo will be entered respectively. So, if you have 3 photos, the first will go into Part I, the second into Part II, the third into Part III. If you have 2, the first will go into part I and so on.

The pictures with the most votes in its respective section will move onto the finals where they will then compete again. The final picture with the most votes wins and the owner of that picture may then announce in his/her signature the Non-P POTM Winner icon.

*Winners of the Non-Piranha POTM may attach this to their signature upon winning the contest:*


Code:


[img]http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/uploads/post-78-1076007256.gif[/img][/url] [color=black]Non-Piranha Picture of the Month, {ENTER MONTH AND YEAR HERE}[/color]

* Winners of the Saltwater POTM may attach this to their signature upon winning the contset:*


Code:


[img]http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/uploads/post-78-1076007256.gif[/img][/url] [color=black]Saltwater Picture of the Month, {ENTER MONTH AND YEAR HERE}[/color]


----------

